# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كريم بريق الشمس لنفخ وتبييض اليدين تميزي بيدين تلق بياضا

## ام الوصايف

مرحبا خواتي حياكم الله في مواضيع ام الوصايف للعناية بالبشرة شعارنا التميز والامانة والحمد لله منتجاتنا معروفة داخل وخارج الامارات بانها طبيعية 100%و مفيدة للبشرة ونتايجها مضمونة وكلها محلله ومرخصة


تحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي 


إسم البضاعة: 
كريم بريق الشمس لليدين
صور البضاعة:


حجم و كمية البضاعة: 
400ملي +صابونة التبييض السودا
 
وصف مختصر البضاعة: 
كريم لتبييض الايدين وازالة كل مشاكلها بما فيها النحافة والبقع الناتجة عن تعرض اليدين لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة 
طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:
 سلم واستلم
سعر البضاعة:سعر الكريم مع صابونته 350 
توصيل خارج الامارات : نعم نوصل لقطر - السعودية - الكويت -البحرين - سلطنة عمان 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ام الوصايف

مرحبا خواتي بعد الاقبال الكبير ماشاء الله على كريم بريق الشمس لتبييض الايدين وازالة كل مشاكلها بما فيها النحافة والبقع الناتجة عن تعرض اليدين لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة وبعد وصول كمية من الكريم حبيت انزل الموضوع اللي تبغي تستفيد وتبيض ايدينها وها كل شي عن الكريم 
اسم الكريم :
{ بريق الشمس } + صابونته


وخاصياته:
1 - يبيض اليدين ويزيل البقع الناتجة عن التعرض لاشعة الشمس اثناء السواقة
2 - يخلي لون اليدين موحد مع لون الجسم
3 - يقلل من مظهر النحافة (للي يديها نحيفة )
4 - ينعم اليدين ويبيضها 

طريقة استخدام الكريم مع صابونته :
تغسل اليدين بالصابونة وتدهني الكريم مرتين الى 3 مرات في اليوم 
وهذي صور الكريم والصابونة 








سعر الكريم مع صابونته 350 درهم 
التوصيل داخل الامارات عن طريق شركة توصيل سلم واستلم 25 درهم 
وخارج الامارات بالبريد الممتاز

----------


## ام الوصايف

وللطلب ارسال رسالة عالخاص او عالموبايل او عالايميل تتضمن:
الاسم
الموبايل:
الامارة :
المنطقة:
الطلبية : تحديد الطلبية(تحديد اسم المنتج او المجموعة اللي اخترتيها )
العدد:
مع ارسال 25 درهم رصيد للرقم 0508275119 لتاكيد الطلب وراح تخصم من سعر الطلبية 
للتواصل مع ام الوصايف:

كود BB :
22073BB1
(للاستفسار عن المنتجات والطلبيات بس )

الموقع :
www.omelwsayef.com
الايمايل:
[email protected]
موبايل :
بالمسجات فقط ماأرد عالمكالمات اي استفسار طرشي مسج وفالج طيب 
00971508275119
0557640466 
طرشي مسج بالطلبية او اذا عندج اي استفسار وفالج طيب 
ولاتحرموني خواتي من دعواتكم ^_^


تحذير:
منتجات ام الوصايف موجوده حصريا عند ام الوصايف بالامارات وليس لدينا مندوبات في دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي واي كريم او منتج يحمل نفس الاسم لسنا مسؤولين عنه


ملاحظة:
اي طلبية وصلتني بياناتها راح اسلمها للمندوب اول مايوصل رصيد 25 درهم للرقم 0508275119 وراح تخصم من سعر الطلبية وماراح اطرش اي طلبية ماوصلني تاكيد عليها السموحة خواتي ^_^



تحياتي لكل من نورت موضوعي

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

هذي روابط مواضيعي :


عروس مالجة وتجهزين لعرسج حياج الله هالمجموعة مالج غنى عنها ^_^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=986235

مجموعة مجموعتي من اختياري اللي حابة تتميز بجسم وويه روعة تتفضل ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=932440

تبغين تتميزين بويه وجسم ابيض بياض الثلج مجموعة عروس هي الحل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=911579

الحل الامثل للتخلص من الحبوب والبثور والكلف والنمش مجموعة شذى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=830894

مجموعة بشرتي الوردية وتمتعي ببياض طبيعي روعة مرخصة من بلدية دبي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=849573

مجموعة الوصايف للويه وتمتعي بويه ابيض صافي ومورد مثل نجمات السينما
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=904864

كريم الاميرة مع الواقي الشمسي لتبييض البشرة وازالة الكلف والبقع طبيعي مرخص
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=888648

كريم عروس للويه اقوى كريم يبيض ويخوز الكلف والنمش ويصفي البشرة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=897142

اقوى كريم يسكر المسام ويشد البشرة ويحارب التجاعيد وعلامات التقدم في العمر كريم الوصايف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=905263

تخلصي من سواد الاباط والركب والاكواع والمناطق الحساسة مع كريم عروس المتميز
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=882914

ايدينج مسودة من السواقة تبين ايدين شابة وتلق من البياض الحل عندي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=906853

كريم العرايس لتفتيح بشرة الجسم وتوحيد اللون اذا بغيتي جسم ابيض ولونه موحد لايطوفج 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=845796

الكريم الفرنسي لتكبير وشد الصدر طبيعي 100% ونتيجته مضمونة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899536

قناع العرايس بالاعشاب وماي الورد المغربي وخلي الكل يسال عن سبب صفاءبشرتج 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895744

كريم نفخ و تكبير الشفايف وتوريدها الطبيعي وتميزي بشفايف وردية ممتلئة روعة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=954562

اعشاب وزيوت الاطلس لحل جميع مشاكل الشعر وتمتعي بشعر قوي طويل وكثيف 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=838456

لتنحيف الجسم وتبييضه وازالة الدهون المتراكمة وحرقها حياج الله 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=907601

مجموعة الحمام المغربي الرائعة لتفتيح البشرة مع صابون العكر الفاسي والداد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=838983

دخون الاميرة العجيب وخلي بيتج يتميز بريحته الغاوية
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=893331

اشتري علبة طين التنحيف واحصلي على الثانية مجانا عرض مايتفوت 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=886267

زيت علاج تجاعيد العيون والهالات السود والخطوط حول العيون اشتري واحد والثاني مجانا 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=886487

منتجات عشبية للبشرة تخلي بشرتج بيضاء ناعمة نضرة الكل يسالج عنها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=974911

موضوع شامل لكل منتجاتي مع الصور وتجارب البنات حياكم الله خواتي ^^ 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=919543

----------


## ام الوصايف

تجارب واراء زبوناتي 

ربي يحفظكم زبوناتي الحبوبات ولا يحرمني منكن ^_^
بسم الله نبدأ 





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته~~~
> 
> أشحالج أختي ؟؟؟؟؟
> أنا طلبت عنج من قبل كريم الأميرة وكان بغاية الروعة وتسلم إيدج على هذي الكريمات ...
> واحينه بغيت اطلب 2 كريم الاميرة + 1كريم هالات سود






> هلا اختي ام وصايف 
> 
> 
> انا طلبتج من عندج كريم العروس بصراااااحه طررررررررررررررررررررررررررر والله بدوم مدح انا اتريت قلت مابطرشلج رساله ع طول لين ما اجربه اسبوع وبصراحه كل يوم بشرتي تتحسن الحبوب الي ف ويهي خفن وبدون يروحن وبشرتي بدت تفتح ما شاء الله يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي واتاكدي اني بكون من زباينج







> مرحبا الغاليه 
> كيفك 
> ماادري شلون اشكرك من جد كل ماشفت بشرتي دعيتلك 
> مع اني مو منتظمه مره بس شفت نتيحه بالذات اني حامل وتعرفين النفسيه كيف 
> حبيبتي يغيت منك القناع وماء الورد بالاعشاب والصابونه 
> ااماالكريم لسى عندي ,,,,,ياريت تقولين لي كم سعرها بالريال ....


 


> بارك الله فيج خيتي على أمانتج مع الناس
> والله يكثّر من أمثالِج يالغلاااااا
> ويفتحها بويهِج ويرزقج من خيره الدايم
> 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته وستره







> السلام عليج يالغلا اشحالج كل عام وانتي بخير الصراحه حبيت اشكرج ع الكريم الي وصلني ماتوقعت يوصل ثاني يوم بس مو غريبه عليج تذكرين قلت لج بشوفين مشاركتي قريب والكريم وايد استفدت منه وررروعه شوي عليه وبطلب منج اول مايخلص انا استخدمته عشر ايام ونتيجه واااو الله يوفقج يارب



عاشقة القمر
والله أنا ما بعرف صورة وجها لا ام الوصايف بس أمانه كريماتها احسن كريمات شفتها بحياتي وبألزات كريم الوصايف الصراحه كلمة رهييييييييييييييييييييييب قليل عليه والأحلا من هيك معاملة ام الوصايف والزوق كله. أنا بنصح كل وحده بدها بشره رائعه وحلوه وبدجنن عليكي بمنتجات ام الوصايف

----------


## ام الوصايف

> السلام عليكم
> 
> طلبيتي من اختي العزيزة والراقية ام الوصايف
> اعتذر لاني تأخرت وايد بوضع الصور ..ماحصلت فرصة ..غير ان التصوير كان عالسريع
> بس مب مهم التصوير كثر النتيجة اللي شفتها من كريماتها
> هذي مب اول مرة اشتري منها ومب اخر مرة ان شاءالله.. 
> 
> 
> اشتريت كريم الوصايف مع صابونة سودا...وبعد طرشت لي هدية سكراب للجسم وقلم وشي على شكل فراولة يمكن نحطه في السيارة اعتقد ^^
> ...






> *ماشاءلله عليج الغالــــــــــــــيه
> و بالفعل بعد اسبوعين من استخدامي لهالمنتج الكل لاحظ ان شفايفي صارت مليانه اكثر عن قبل , انا شفايفي حجمها متوسط و رفيجتي شفايفها صغيره , ثنيناتنا استخدمنا المنتج و صراااحه روووووووووووووعه
> و انا كنت أعاني من جفاف الشفايف لأني كنت آخذ حبوب الريكوتاين مالت حب الشباب , بس الحين و بفضل منتجج احس اني مب محتاجه لمرطبات الشفايف , امسح منتجت على شفايفي كل ما احس انه انمسح , 
> رووووووعه صراحه و انصج الجميع به*






> السلام عليكم
> 
> بصراحة وصلتني الطلبية واستانست عليها
> طبعا لا تنتظرين أمدح أغراضج لان ماشالله بضاعتج ماعليها كلاااااااااام
> استمري في النجاح و ان شالله من حسن الا احسن*







> مرحبا من يديد ختيه
> 
> استخدمت مجموعة شذى
> اغسل ويهي بالصابونه 3 مرات ف اليوم
> والقناع احطه 10 دقايق ، والكريم احطه فليل
> 
> 
> والحين من 8 ايام
> وربعي ملاحظين ان بشرتيه صافيه وافتح عن قبل وبعض النااس يغارون ههه غديت احلا عنهم
> ...






> مساء الخير 
> 
> الغاليه بغيت كريم عروس للجسم لأني ماخذتنه من قبل وصرااااحه وااااايد نفعني
> معاج الوله من ******** موبايلي : **********

----------


## ام الوصايف

حرم لوتاه:
جربت كريم الاميره مع صابونه الاركان كلمه روعه شووي عليهوووووووم والله ماصارلي 5 ايام لوني فررررررررررررررق والعلايم خفت وبشرتي ورديه وفيها نضاره حتى الهالات السودااا خفت بشكللللللل ملحووظ واكييد بجرب باقي المنتجات لاني عندي ثقه تامه في ام الوصايف ماشالله تبارك الله اسم على مسمى وتعاملهااااا


روح الورد :
مرحبا أحب أن أبارك وأشكر ام الوصايف على إفتتاح الموقع اللي بيسهل علي الاختيار من المنتجات مباشرة دون الحاجة لدخول منتديات ...وأود أن اشكرها على المنتجات الرائعة ومنها كريم عروس 2009 اللي غير بشرتيه 180 درجة وما أستغني عنه وقناع العرايس الرائع فعلا ينور الويه وينظفه وصلصال جبال الاطلس نظف ويهي من الخاطر وماي ورد الأعشاب رووعة ما أستغني عنه فعلا مميز بلونه وريحته ومفعوله الرائع ...وكريم الواقي من الشمس رووعة خفيف على البشرة ماينشف مرة ولا يتم لزج مناسب لجونا الحار...بالنسبة للصوابين صابونة اللوز والأركان تنور الويه من أول مرة وصابونة الأركان للجسم تفتح من أول أسبوع وتشل الاسمرار والصابونة السودا رهييبة توحد اللون ...ومهما تكلمت عن هالمنتجات ما أوفي أم الوصايف حقها من الإبداع ...تسلم ايديج أم الوصايف


ام حسين :
انا عن نفسي ما أستغنى عن كريم الاميره وكريم عروس 2009 أخيرا حصلت شي ينفغ لي لالالالاتفوتون على عمركم منتجات أم الوصايف والله العظيم رهييييبه مشكوووره يا أم الوصايف عساج عالقوه
هيه نسيت أقول خذت بعد مجموعة شذى وااايد فنان ينعم الويه ويشيل الشوائب وينووور الويه والله على ما أقول شهيد



انا وطني:
السلام عليكم بصراحة منتجات أم الوصايف روووعة وخاصة كريم العروسه 2009 لأنه صج أيبيض الوجه ويخفف آثارالبقع وأنا صار لي شهرين أستعمله وأحس وجهي أتفتح وآثارالبقع إختفت

ميثة المنصوري:
الله يعطيج العافية ويوفقج يارب جميع منتجاتج في قمة الروعة انا وحدة من الناس الي ع طول مع ام الوصايف ومستحيل استغنى عن منتجاتها الله يوفقج

فيض القمر:
انا شريت من عندج منتج كريم الاميره واااااااايد حلو حسيت بالفرق لما تميت استعمله وفي اسبوعين طلعت لي النتيجه خدودي صارت تحمر وابيضيت طبعا مشكوره 


*روح الورد *:
باركيلي يا أم الوصايف...افتكيت من الهالات السودا والفضل لمستحضراتج..في الليل أحط من كريم عروس على ويهي وعلى منطقة العيون وفي النهار أحط من كريم الهالات السودا اللي من عندج وما شاء الله اختفت الهالات السودا وصارت منطقة العيون عندي فااتحة وحلوة وناعمة ..الله لا يحرمني منج ومن وصفاتج

----------


## ام الوصايف

> هلااا فديتج حبيت اشكرج علي الطلبية الصراحة الكريم وااااااااااااايد اوكي حسيت ان النتيجة من اول استعمال وشكلي دوووووووم نشالله بطلب من عندج والله وفقج في تجارتج نشاءالله


  


> مرحبا ... وصلت الطلبيه ومشالله يجنن اول ماحطيتها حسيت اينه يشد.. ويعطي رونق.. والله يعطيج خير انشالله.. بتوفيق لج..


  


> السلام عليكم احب اشكرك على سعه صدرك وتعاملك الطيب وصلتني طلبيتي وجزاك الله الف خير وهذا مماجعلني انعامل معك واطلب طلبيه ثانيه وسأرسلك على الخاص واكرر شكري لك


  


> السلاام عليكم..شحـالج أختي وشخباارج الصرااحه مجموعة بشرتي الورديه وايد روعه وهالمجموعه كانت لأختي وانـاا جربت وياهاا وبعد استخدام اول مره ربيعاتي الي فالجامعه لاحظو فرق بيسط من اول استخدام واكيد ويا الاستخدام الدايم بيكوون الفرق اكثر وسألوني عن اسم المجموعه واسمج وقلت لهم^^ واختـي تقول انهـاا لاحظت فرق عن قبل..ومشكوووره وااايد وااااايد وانـأا وخواتي حبينـــااا انجرب عندج كريماات اكثر.. وابـــااا اطلب منج ************************************* ******************************** *********************** ويعطيج العــاافيه فديتج وربي يوفقج في تجارتج ^^


  


> مشكورة على السرعه وتعاملج الراقي وصلتني الطلبيه امس مكبر الشفايف والنتيجه من اول استخدام الصراحه وايد حلو ..


  


> ما أعرف كيف أشكرج على الستحضرات الرائعة ...جربت الماسك ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن خلى ويهي يلج ومنور واايد حلو عجبني وحسيته نظف ويهي بشكل وااضح أحيانا كنت أسوي تنظيف في الصالون وما حس زود فرق ماشاء الله مستحضراتج تنور الويه وماي الورد بالأعشاب اللي عندج فعلا ما يتحصل ومميز ومفعوله رووعة الله لا يحرمنا منج ومن وصفاتج


  


> مرحبا الغاليه... شحالج.. انا امس استلمت الطلبيه وجربت الصابونه و الكريم و الصراحه عيبني واايد وحتى خواتي اتخبلو ع الكريم لانها تنعم الجسم واايد والله اني من امس طايحه اتدهن بالكريم من كثر ماعايبني والله منتجاتج ماعليها كلام ماشاء الله عليج.. بغيت اطلب حق خواتي 2 من كريم العروس ويا صابونته و بغيت بعد 1من كريم الاميره للويه ويا صابونته و 1 من العكر الفاسي والسموووحه منج طولت عليج...

----------


## ام الوصايف

نجلاءقطر 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خواتي العزيزات عضوات المنتدى حبيت اقولكم سالفتي والله وغلاه اعيالي

عندي اني اقولها من قلب صادق انا تعاملت مع الاخت الغاليه ام الوصايف

وبصراحه انا لا اعرفها ولا تعرفني اللهم ان صار بينا رسايل خاصه لان بغيت اشتري

من عندها كريم الاميره وصابونه اللي نزلت موضوع عنهم 

فالبدايه ترددت اني اشتري منها لكن توكلت على رب العالمين وقلت خلاص بشتري

وطلبت منها وهي ماقصرت بصراحه انسانه كلها ذوق واحترام عاملتني كأنها تعرفني

من زمان او كأني اختها عالعموم طرشت لي لكريم وصابونه

بصراحه بعد جاني شعور وتخوفت اني استخدمها من كثر مانسمع من المشاكل اللي

صارت مع البنات اللي بشرتها اختربت واللي مانفع معاها ........الخ

لكني توكلت على الله واستخدمتها على بشره وجهي !!!

تدرون شلي صار؟؟


قسم بالله يابنات اني مابالغ وفي هذا اليوم الفضيل اني يوم اصبحت صبح تميت اشوف

وجهي فالمرايه مب مصدقه 

ماشالله ماشالله تبارك الرحمن وجهي صاير صافي وفيه لمعه وفتح والله اني صادقه

عاد انا ماصدقت كل شوي اشوف نفسي هههههههههه

يوم شافتني بنتي قسم بالله تدرون وشقالت لي؟؟

يمه انتي اليوم شفيج حاطه مكياج ؟؟؟!!! قلت لها ليش انا مب حاطه شي 

قامت بنتي تصخ خدودي تقولي والله يايمه على بالي انج حاطه بودرة على وجهج !!!

الا تقولي تصدقين يا يمه اول ماطلعتي من غرفتج اشوف وجهج صاير ابيض 

والله يا بنات ان هذا اللي صار معاي وغلاه من في قلبي وعيالي ان كل كلمه قلتها صادقه 

والله شاهد علي 

والله اني ماسوي دعايه لان الحرمه لا اعرفها ولا تعرفني الا مجرد اني اشتريت منها

قلتها لكم بس علشان تستفدون من هذا الكريم وحق البنات اللي بشرتهم متضرره


فمشكورة اختي ام الوصايف والله يجازيج خير ويوفقج في تجارتج ياربي

ويفرجها عليج فالدنيا والاخره 

فلكي مني اجمل تحيه

اختك نجلااء قطر

اقتباس:
starry 
والله ام الوصايف ما عليها كلام ..انا من كم يوم ماخذه عنها وصفه وانا الي فحياتي ما فكرت احط اي شيء بويهي لانه ما يباله ماشاء الله ..المهم ما ادري شوالي شدني وخذيته ومن وصله المندوب اختي خافت وقالتلي شوفي هذا شغل بيت الله يعين ويهج كيف بيطلع احسلج لاتغامرين خخخخخخخخ طبعا ما سمعت كلامها وحطيته والله انه ينظف ويشد ويبيض وانا ع البياض الي عليه من اول طلعني قشطه ..والله شاهد ما ابالغ حتى اختي اتشجعت بس ما عطيتها لانه مالي وما استغني عنه هههههه ..وصفه طبيعيه لصفاء ونعومة الوجه ..رووووووعه وما قصرت ام الوصايف اسم ع مسمى ..  

 =ريم الشوق;8235893]تستاهل كل خير ام وصايف 
انا من شهرين اخذت منها كريم العروسه والصابونه 
ويشهد الله انه كل مره اغسل ويهي بهالصابونه يستوي بياض غير طبيعي كانها تصبغ الويه ما شاء الله 
اما كريم العروسه استخمتها وشل تقريبا 60 % من النمش من عندي بس مشكلتي ما كملت العلاج لاني استخدمت كريم تقشير... 

اقتباس:
العودودهنه 
والله انه عندج حق يانجلاء

انا تعاملت مع هالانسانة بس والله ماتلاقين منها إلا كل خير 

وبضاعتها ماتخافين منها ابد

يعني تتطمنين على نفسج وانتي تستخدمين كريماتها وماتحاتين أبدا 

والله يفتح لها كل ابواب الخير 

ويجعل اهل الخير في دربها 

وانا ادعيلها كل ما جات على بالي من تجربتي لمنتجاتها وكيف صرت بعد ماستخدمتها 

وسامحينا ياأم الوصايف على التقصير.

----------


## ام الوصايف

> شخباارج الغااليـــه؟؟
> 
> شو اقوولج فديــتج طبعا انا جربت كريم الوصايف والقناع الصرااحه ويهي ماشاء الله اللهم لا حسد..روعه وتغير 180 درجه..الحمدلله..صدقيني مستاانسه..لاني حااولت ويااه واايد باكثر عن شي..
> وتسلمــين الغااليــه..الحين تاكدت انه خلطااتج تستاهل هالسعر..ويعطيــج الف عاافيــه..حبي..






> هلا الغاليه ام الوصايف بصراحه أنا خذت من عندج كريم العرايس روووعه حياتي والله مااجاملج بهذا الشي الكريم روعه حسيت بنعومه ونظافه من اول اسبوع وراحت البقع البنيه اللي في جسمي مشكوره يالغاليه







> الكريم وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني وحلو ع البشره احسها وايد تغيرة واستوت حيويه ورطبه ^^ تسلمين ياقلبي

----------


## ام الوصايف

cute MaMa:
مرحبا الغاليه
شحالج ربج بخيــر؟؟؟
اذا تذكرين انا طلبت منج جم من مرة للوالده
وماشالله امايه لليوم وهي تمدح في خلطاتج
عسا ربيه يوفقج دنيا واخره

فطامي fm :
ماتقصرين يالغاليه استخدمت القناع البارحه وايد حلو خليته على ويهي 10 دقايق عيبتني النتيجه 
الله يوفقك ويبارك لك 

m3aanda :
اختي ام الوصاايف ..

الله يرزقج من حلاااله .. الصراحه انا جربت ماسك الأعشاب بماء الورد والصراااااااااااحه روعة ..

fa6oom :
السلام عليكم 
فديتج ابصراحه ماسك عجييييييييييييييييييييب صدق اتحسين بالفرق هذا وبشرتي حساسه بس ماشالله من استعملته اول مره ونتيجه اتبين واستمريت عليه وبديت استعمله كل اسبوع والحمدالله الكل لاحظ وقام يتمدح ببشرتي عاد للامانه انا قلتلهم عنج وعن الماسك لانه كل شي فيه طبيعي ويفيد كل النوع للبشرة ولين اليوم انا طلبت منج 3 مرات ودليل انه نفعني والحمدالله 

اشكرج اختي على الماسك

----------


## ام الوصايف

> السلام عليكم ام الوصايف
> 
> انا طلبت من عند الكريم الفرنسي لتكبير الصدر
> وقلوس تكبير الشفايف وكيرم العرايس للتبيض
> 
> صراحه لاحظت فرق كبير في حجم صدري مشكوره حبوبه واااااااااااااايد وايد
> 
> وكانت عندي جلسة ليزر وكنت حاطه القلوس
> 
> ...






> أم الوصايف حبيت أشكرج على المستحضرات الرااائعة جربت كريم عروسة 2009 أول مرة احس بشرتيه رطبة وندية بهالشكل ومن أقوم الصبح وأغسل ويهي اتم فيه لمعة طبيعية بصراحة تغيير جذري صارلبشرتيه أول مرة أحس بمعنى البشرة الناعمة شرات اليهال عمري ما حسيتها غير مع مستحضراتج واسعارج بعد جدا مناسبة أشكرج من صميم قلبي خليتي عندي ثقة في بشرتيه إنها حللوة وصافيه بدون مكياج وملفته للنظر
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
> كل عام وانتِ بألف خير وعساج من العايدين
> آسفه وايد عالتأخير من زمان بغيت اكتبلج بس انشغلت وصلتني الاغراض كريم العرايس ومجموعة العرايس، من قبل طلب كريم العرايس وبأمانه خلصته كله لأنه رهيب عن جد، لدرجة أني حطيت منه في عبوه استخدمها في الدوام حق يديني. بس مجموعة العرايس ماجربتها ببتدي باجر بإذن الله. والصراحه وااااااااااااااااااااايد عجبني التعامل معاج جزاك الله خير على هالامانه والطيبه والاحترام.
> 
> واكيد اكيد راح استمر في التعامل وياج.
> 
> ومشكووووره جداً جداً جداً والسموحه الغاليه






> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> هلا الغاليه..بس حبيت اخبرج انه الطلبيه وصلتني يوم السبت..ومن يومها استخدمت الكريم والصابونه"كريم الاميره" وصار لي 4 ايام وانا استعمله..والله احس ويهي صار ناعم وبشرتي صافيه..صدق ماشاءالله منتجاتج اللي بياخذها ما بيندم..وتعاملج وايد حلو..وان شاءالله يوم بيخلص بشتري ثاني






> واااااااااااااوووووو مـآ شاء الله والله 
> أستخدمت الكريم كريم العروس 2009 ونمت فيه 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن فتح لي ويهي .. 
> بشرتي تفتحت ما شاء الله من أول يوم شي عجيب والله .. لا إله إلا الله 
> ومشكووره ع الطريقه ..






> السلام عليكم والرحمه
> 
> شخبارج الغالية ..
> 
> حبيت اشكرج ع المجموعة
> 
> لو شو اقول مابقدر اوصف لج
> 
> خاصة الماسك انا عشقته
> ...






> انا وصلني الكريم من يوومين بس مااعرف احس بتحسن ..اوو رااحه تحت عيووني 
> 
> لمن احطه اناام وانا استخدمه مرتين مثل مااهو مكتوووب ....واللي عاجبني فيه ان البشره تمتصه بسرعه وهوو رقيق ع بشره العين ....
> 
> رووعه بصرآآحه وان شااء الله بخبرج بالتطورآآت كل ماخفت الهالات ع طوول بقوولكم
> 
> بصرآآآحه انا مرتاحه وايد للمنتج ....
> 
> وام الوصاايف شهادتني فيها مجرووحه
> ...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعود بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعود بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعود بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعود بكلمات الله التامات من كل نفس غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم إليك مدت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم
ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً
والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء
 وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء
 بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير
تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل 
 وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي
 وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك 
 اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين 
اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك 
 لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين ..

----------


## ام الوصايف

{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر عباده }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل عين حاسدة }
{ أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل غير راضية }
{ بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه داء }
 { بسم الله خير الأسماء بسم الله اللذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في }
{ السماء وهو السميع العليم }
{ ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله }

----------


## ام الوصايف

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك 
استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك 
استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك

----------


## ام الوصايف

ا :27: ستغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك :27: 
ا :27: ستغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك :27: 
ا :27: ستغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك :27:

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

{ استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك } 
 { سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم }
 { اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك } 
 { اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامه }

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون 
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله 
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الحمد وله الملك وهو على كل شئ قدير 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
لااله الاالله استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك لااله الله وحده لاشريك له رب العرش العظيم

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## ام الوصايف

استغفر الله ...
استغفر الله العظيم...
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه ...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني رضا الرحمن...
أستغفر الله من كل ذنب حجب عني السعادة الحقيقية وراحة البال...

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## American.Stor

بالتوووفيق يارب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## delights

بالتوفيييق ان شاء الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## Ro0reyah

بآلتووفيق ^^

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## Ro0reyah

بآلتووفيييق ^^

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## لولولايت

الله يوفقك اختى

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## Ro0reyah

بآلتووفييق ^^

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## مندوبة جدة

مووووووفقه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## مرايم 91

الكريم ما منه فايدة ابدا

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## بنت فلسطين ()

مشششكوووورة احتمال اطلب منك عن قريب

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## عليا 1

موووفقه حبيبتي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## مريم الفهد

بالتوفيق

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## تاجرة تيفاني

موفقة اختي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## تاجرة تيفاني

موفقه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## حبيبة كلود

استغفر الله واتوب اليك

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## عسل عمان

اختي توصلين طلبيات لمسقط (عمان)

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## ام سااارة

موفقة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## أنت غير

ماشاءالله بالتوفيق عزيزتي ♥

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## Busnisswoman

موفقه  :Smile:

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## delights

بالتوفييييق

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## aisha16

موفقة ...

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## MAJIDA

موفقه اختي

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم رحمتك أرجو ، فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين، وأصلح لي شأني كله، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

· المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

# · ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا نافع .....انفعنا بانوار ديننا

----------


## taleen

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة ،،وعند الموت شهادة ،، وبعد الموت جنة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

للحياة طعم حين نعيشها لله ولها طعمان حين نعيشها لله مع احباب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

· الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## laly66

اختي الغالية ام الوصايف الله يخليج بغيت اعرف اذا فيه حريم يسوووون جمعية فلووودس. وانا واااايد جادة في الموضوع. الله يخلييييييج ويخلي عياااااالج أتريا الرد. وسامحينا.

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

· هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مذل .....بالصفو ذلل نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا قوي .....قوي عزمنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا وكيل .....توكلنا عليك فاكفنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

· ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا حليم ..... بالحلم خلق نفوسنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

* · هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا صمد .....لا تكلنا لنفسنا

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · أجمل من الورد و أحلى من الشهد ولا تحتاج لجهد (سبحان الله وبحمده)

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم انا نسالك رضاك والجنه ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك امنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت ,وبك خاصمت

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين فى كل مكان اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم وعدونا يا كريم

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

# · الشتاء ربيع المؤمن طال ليله فقامه وقصر نهاره فصامه

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

· قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

الـــــــلهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي بجلال وجـــــهك وعــظيم سلطانك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن ليلة السوء ومن ساعة السوء ومن صاحب السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · من روائع الأخوة في الله أن يتذكر المرء أنه في كل لحظة هناك من يدعو له

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

· كل عام و انت الى الله أقرب ومنه أخوف وبه أعرف وإلى دار كرامته أسبق

----------


## taleen

· اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

ربِ اغفر لي وتب علي انك أنت التواب الغفور

----------


## taleen

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت فى الحياه الدنيا وفى الاخره واجعلنا من الامنين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · حكمة غالية اهديها لك: من و جد الله فماذا فقد و من فقد الله فماذا وجد

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · هي طب للقلوب ذكرها يمحو الذنوب نورها سر الغيوب لا إله إلا الله

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

· ربّنا أننا آمنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزنة وعرشه ورضى نفسه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

· أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

مساك الله بالخير والطاعه ولسان ذاكر كل ساعه ووعد نبينا بالشفاعه

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · قل لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

· أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

· نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية

----------


## taleen

· لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

· هل تعرف أين سعادة الدنيا و سعادة الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

* · بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون

----------


## taleen

· فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

· قال عليه الصلاة و السلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا)

----------


## taleen

· قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك

----------


## taleen

· إلهي لي إخوة أحببتهم فيك طريقم الإيمان ونورهم القرآن فارض عنهم يارحمن

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · الأقصى ينادي أيها المسلمون أريد الدعاء أسألك بالله تدعي

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

· أهديك نخلة ردد معاي سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ستجدهافي الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم استرنى فوق الارض و تحت الارض و يوم العرض عليك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اسقنا شربه هنيئه مريئه من حوض نبيك المورود لا نظما بعدها ابدا

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

* · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة و هب عليك من نسيمها و زوجك الله من الحور العين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

· ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · قول يا الله و أنا أقول يا الله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

# · ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا أنك أنت الوهاب

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · يوم بتحس بفراغ وضيق ردد لااله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

· أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

· الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

· وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا معز .....بالزهد والتقوى أعزنا

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

· يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء، ودرك الشقاء، وسوء القضاء، وشماتة الأعداء

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأهواء

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني، وانقطاع عمري

----------


## taleen

اللهم افتح لى ابواب رحمتك و افتح لى ابواب مغفرتك.. آمين

----------


## taleen

# · يكفيك من نعيم الدنيا نعمة الإسلام ومن الشغل الطاعة ومن العبرة الموت

----------


## taleen

# · مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · بحثت .. ما لقيت أجمل من لفظة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## taleen

* · فرصة ذهبية لتكفير الذنوب ومحو السيئات ومضاعفة الحسنات صيام عرفة

----------


## taleen

* · رفع الله قدرك وبلغك شهرك المحرم الذي أحبه ربك ودمتم من يحبك

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

# · من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · قل يالله وأنا أقول يالله عسى دمعتك ما تنزل إلا من خشية الله

----------


## taleen

* · ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· ذكر الله يرضي الرحمن ويسعد الإنسان ويذهب الأحزان ويملأ الميزان

----------


## taleen

· اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

· المؤمن كالنحلة تأكل طيبا وتضع طيبا

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مجيب ..... يسر امورنا

----------


## taleen

اللهم وفقنا ووفق اخواننا المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات في الحفاظ على اوقاتهم في كل خير .

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

# لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

# · إذا غلبك آمر فقل "ياحي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث"

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · يا من يشتري الدار الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يخفيها

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · المستأنس بالله جنته في صدره وبستانه في قلبه ونزهته في رضى ربه

----------


## taleen

* · اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

الهي كفى بي عزاً أن اكون لك عبداً وكفى بي فخراً أ ن تكون لي ربا ً أنت كما أحب فاجعلني كما تحب

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · إذا ساومتك النفس لتنام فلا تنسى همة مؤمن تناطح السحاب استعن بالله

----------


## taleen

# · أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه و نفخه و نفثه

----------


## taleen

# · من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

* · قال ابن القيم من أدمن قول ياحي يا قيوم كتبت له حياة القلب

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · هل تريد حلا لعطش الصيف اذاً رطب لسانك بذكر الله

----------


## taleen

* · الله يكتب لك كل خطوة سعادة وكل نظرة عباده وكل بسمة شهادة وكل رزق زيادة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك، فإنه لا يملكها إلا أنت

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

# · من قراء في ليلة سورة الدخان أصبح يستغفر له سبعين ألف ملك

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · قف تذكرحاسب نفسك لا يراك الله حيث نهاك ولا يفقدك حيث أمرك.

----------


## taleen

* · عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ سورة الدخان في ليله اصبح يستغفر له 70 الف ملك

----------


## taleen

· قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم

----------


## taleen

· الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر

----------


## taleen

· عندما تبحث عن النور في زمن الظلمة أدعوك لقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة

----------


## taleen

· في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم كما حفظت قرآنك إلى يوم الدين احفظ قارئ هذه الرسالة يارب آمين

----------


## taleen

· قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا رقيب .....اعفو عنا وعافنا

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القران الذين هم اهلك وخاصتك

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل بلاء عافيه

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم اجعلني والقارئ ممن قلت فيهم:وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا

----------


## taleen

# · أخي في الله إن اتقيت الله وأكثرت النوافل أحبك الله ثم الخلق

----------


## taleen

# · الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · ولا خير في الدنيا اذا أنت لم تزر خليلا ولم ينظر إليك حبيب

----------


## taleen

* · من وجد الله فماذا فقد؟ومن فقد الله فماذا وجد؟

----------


## taleen

* · أهديكم دعوتين من قلب ما ينساكم الله يرعاكم وفي الجنة نلقاكم

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

· ربي اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب

----------


## taleen

· من أراد السعادة الأبديه فليلزم عتبة العبودية

----------


## taleen

· ودي أوصلك رسالة تسبق الريح أكون فيها صريح و بعدها أستريح أحبك في الله

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر، والقلة، والذلة، وأعوذ بك من أن أظلم أو أظلم

----------


## taleen

اللهم اجعل خير اعمارنا اواخرها وخير اعمالنا خواتمها وخير ايامنا يوم ان نلقاك

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

# · لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

# · الله إني أحبه فيك فأحببه وأرض عنه وأعطه حتى يرضى وأدخله جنتك آمين

----------


## taleen

* · لئن باعدت بيننا الدنيا ففي جنات عدن للأحبة مجمع

----------


## taleen

* · إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد و جلاؤها الاستغفار

----------


## taleen

* · تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

* · وانت بيدك الجوال اذكر ربك تنال الأجر والمثوبة والرضوان

----------


## taleen

· مالت عليك أغصان الجنة وأسقاك الله من أنهارها

----------


## taleen

· بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

· اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لااسكت الله لك صوتا ولا اجرى لك دمعا ولا فرق لك جمعا ولا احزن لك قلبا

----------


## taleen

بارك الله لك في صباحك ومسائك ورزقك ساعة الاستجابه وكفاك همك

----------


## taleen

ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا و توفنا مسلمين , و ألحقنا بالصالحين

----------


## taleen

اللهم طهر المسجد الاقصى من اليهود الغاصبين واخرجهم منه اذله صاغرين

----------


## taleen

اللهم لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنت عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة إنها في طريق الالتزام

----------


## taleen

* · في كل لحظة لك على البال طاري و في كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة

----------


## taleen

* · قد مضى العمر وفات يا أسير الغفلات فاغنم العمر و بادر بالتقى قبل الممات

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان و يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان آمين

----------


## taleen

* · تبي تضحك وتنبسط وتحقق أحلامك وتزيل همومك عليك بصلاة الليل

----------


## taleen

* · يا ابن آدم أفنيت عمرك في طلب الدنيا فمتى تطلب الآخرة

----------


## taleen

* · اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا وانت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا

----------


## taleen

· لتكن خطواتك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لا يسمع لها وقع ولكن آثارها بينة

----------


## taleen

· اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه فى قلوبنا

----------


## taleen

· الهم لك الحمد كله واليك المشتكى و أنت المستعان

----------


## taleen

· لاتجد حلوة العباده حتى تجعل بينك وبين الشهوات سدا

----------


## taleen

· ارفع رصيدك اقرأ وأرسل سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## taleen

· تمنى أهل القبور أن يعودوا ليدركوها وهي ساعة استجابة في آخر نهار الجمعة

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

اللهم اني أعوذ بعزتك لا اله الا انت ان تضلني

----------


## taleen

ربنا ارزقنا فى الدنيا حسنه و فى الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار و قناعذاب القبر و قنا عذاب الاخرة

----------


## taleen

ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما انها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما

----------


## taleen

اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## taleen

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبى على دينك الهم اجعل اول هذا اليوم صلاحا واوسطه فلاحا واخره نجاحا

----------


## taleen

# · اكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خياركم لنسائهم

----------


## taleen

# · بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا

----------


## taleen

# · اللهم إني أسألك أن تجمع بيني و بين قاريء هذا المسج في الجنة

----------


## taleen

# · الموت لم يترك لصاحب العقل التفريط فوقته كله لربه عز وجل طاعة وعبادة

----------


## taleen

* · إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

* · أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

* · من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا و كل ضيق مخرجا

----------


## taleen

* · أروع القلوب قلب يخشى الله و أجمل الكلام ذكر الله و أنقى الحب في الله

----------


## taleen

* · إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

* · قاربت صحيفة العام أن تطوى ولن تفتح إلا يوم القيامة فأكثر الإستغفار

----------


## taleen

لن ترتوي يا قلب إلا بنفحة إيمان و لن تكتحلي يا عين إلا برؤية الرحمن

----------


## taleen

· خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعائك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود

----------


## taleen

· خير المسلمين من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده

----------


## taleen

· حاسبوا أنفسكم قبل أن تحاسبوا وزنوا أعمالكم قبل أن توزن لكم

----------


## taleen

· من قرأ آية الكرسي دبر كل صلاة لم يكن بينه وبين الجنة إلا الموت

----------


## taleen

· ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا فيها الله

----------


## taleen

· عمر هذه الأمة قصير لكن أبواب الخير كثيرة و الأعمال مضاعفة

----------


## taleen

· إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس و المعصية تجر الأخرى فراجع نفسك

----------


## taleen

· بحثت ما لقيت أجمل من كلمة أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## taleen

· أسأل الله الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانيه أن يجمعنا ثانيه في جنة قطوفها دانيه

----------


## taleen

· إن كان الله معك فمن تخاف وان كان عليك فمن ترجوا

----------


## taleen

· أكثر من الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجمعة ويومها

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## taleen

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------

